# Tell me about the ride quality of your Caad 9



## Luis50 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have an early 80's cdale that's retired. Back then I could handle the harshness of that bike. How is the ride of the Caad 9 especially after 3-5 hours on it?

Luis


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Much better than your retired 80's 'dale

Seriously, I find it that tyre pressure is everything with regards to comfort. For longer rides, I just pump 95 PSI. Problem solved.


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

mine's lovely 3-4 hours and I'm still feeling fresh, i haven't done 5 on it yet. 

It's the best Aluminium frame ever made isn't it?

go on buy one or at least take one for a spin


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

It rides better than most "cheap" carbon frames. Just 'cause it's carbon don't make it better. Also, it's about the only thing out thats comes near the stiffness of an R3. Cannondale says to date, the CAAD7-9 were some of the stiffest bikes they have ever made.

Starnut


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Word*



STARNUT said:


> It rides better than most "cheap" carbon frames. Just 'cause it's carbon don't make it better. Also, it's about the only thing out thats comes near the stiffness of an R3. Cannondale says to date, the CAAD7-9 were some of the stiffest bikes they have ever made.
> 
> Starnut



:thumbsup:


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> It rides better than most "cheap" carbon frames. Just 'cause it's carbon don't make it better. Also, it's about the only thing out thats comes near the stiffness of an R3. Cannondale says to date, the CAAD7-9 were some of the stiffest bikes they have ever made.
> 
> Starnut


A bit off topic but...
Do you have any idea about how does a CAAD9 rides compares with a SIX CARBON (performance, confort, stiffness...)?
Wich frame do you like best?
I apreciate any toughts because I'm divided between the CAAD9 and the SIX CARBON. I still didn´t ride any of the frames mentioned but I'm "affraid" of the (suposed) harshness that a CAAD9 may have in longer rides.


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

Isn't there a point where being afraid of a harsh ride is like being afraid of the potential speed and engaging handling that the bike gives. 

I want a ferrari but I'm afraid it might be a little bit too fast?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

the CAAD 9 is lighter and stiffer and at least as comfortable. Comfort is so dependent on tire choice and pressure.

Starnut


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

My experience with the CAAD9 is that no bike in the same price range rides nearly as well. There are very few aluminum frames of the same quality and most carbon frames at this pricepoint are of the poorest possible quality. The CAAD9 rides like its on rails. Its not the stiffest bike I've ever ridden, but its pretty close. Cornering is enjoyable and climbing is great. Its an all around great bike.


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

ninjaslim said:


> Isn't there a point where being afraid of a harsh ride is like being afraid of the potential speed and engaging handling that the bike gives.
> 
> I want a ferrari but I'm afraid it might be a little bit too fast?


I'm not that purist!
Coming from a full sus mountain bike so the caad or the six carbon will be my first road bike and I don't intend to road race, just to ride with my friends.


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> the CAAD 9 is lighter and stiffer and at least as comfortable. Comfort is so dependent on tire choice and pressure.
> 
> Starnut


I tought that the Six Carbon frame and fork would weight almost the same as the CAAD9, and also be more confortable (carbon vs alu)!
Someone, at Cannondale, told me (by mail) that the frame of the six carbon was 1300gr and the (all carbon) fork 420gr. The Six Carbon also has a oversized tapered head tube and BB30, wich would make the BB area stiffer, altough I kow that the CAAD9 is a well proven frameset.
I apreciate all your toughts on CAAD9 vs Six Carbon, but I don´t want to change the subject of this topic, so maybe continue this issue on http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=158081


----------



## durangoscott (Sep 7, 2004)

*CAAD 9 w/ BB30*



STARNUT said:


> It rides better than most "cheap" carbon frames. Just 'cause it's carbon don't make it better. Also, it's about the only thing out thats comes near the stiffness of an R3. Cannondale says to date, the CAAD7-9 were some of the stiffest bikes they have ever made.
> 
> Starnut


So, if you had a CAAD9 w/ BB30 on the way, you could expect a REALLY still BB? Or, does it stay about the same? I know it doesn't technically exist, but I have one coming via my team...


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I have two road rigs...
A Ridley Helium and a CAAD9...

The CAAD9 is the more comfortable of the two. It's more muted, both in ride quality and handling characteristics. 
On a rough surface, the CAAD9 absorbs the bumps with less of that buzziness one would expect from an alu frame...until it's time to go fast over the rough surface. The 9 gets buzzy at higher speeds over the tar/chip roads around here. The Ridley is a bit buzzier at low speeds, but seems to smooth out when the pace picks up. Same wheels ridden FWIW...

Even though the angles are steeper on the 9, it's doesn't seem to turn into a corner as well as the Ridley. Fork geo maybe...? The 9 doesn't seem to climb as well either...weird...probably in my head. The 9 weighs 17.25 and the Ridley is a shade under 16. 

The Ridley is also stiffer in the bottom end and at the fork.

Both bikes are set up with the same bar/stem combo, same pedals and I switch my wheels around as needed. Tire pressures are always the same. Both bikes measured out to fit exactly the same, and they do.

Overall, the Ridley is a far superior frameset, but it also costs waaaay more $$$$$. The 9 will be a good crit bike this year. The odd RR will be done on the Ridley.

Don't get me wrong, I really like my 9 and it's an extremely capable bike! You really cannot go wrong with it. The CAAD9/105 bike is the way to go for a race bike. Or buy the entry level 9, sell the Tiagra and put Rival or Ultegra SL on it...:thumbsup:


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

durangoscott said:


> So, if you had a CAAD9 w/ BB30 on the way, you could expect a REALLY still BB? Or, does it stay about the same? I know it doesn't technically exist, but I have one coming via my team...


Yes, you could expect it to be "still". If you went to the trouble to get one I hope to God you're getting the SISLs or the SIs with money you saved from not buying a carbon frame.

Join the club, I have 25 white ones with BB30 on the way   :thumbsup: 

Starnut


----------



## Luis50 (Jul 29, 2008)

*I have a Ridley Damocles*

Which is up for sale, btw. Love the ride of this bike but the top tube is too long for me. Considering a 9 because of the price, the companie's reputation & past experience...I love the look of the Cdale also. Still waiting for someone to share how the body feels after let's say a century on a 9. The Ridley is great in that respect but, it doesn't fit me quite right so the true ride quality gets lost in the mix. 

Luis


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Luis50 said:


> Which is up for sale, btw. Love the ride of this bike but the top tube is too long for me. Considering a 9 because of the price, the companie's reputation & past experience...I love the look of the Cdale also. Still waiting for someone to share how the body feels after let's say a century on a 9. The Ridley is great in that respect but, it doesn't fit me quite right so the true ride quality gets lost in the mix.
> 
> Luis


You'll be fine. It's not a harsh ride at all, nor overly stiff. I've done 75 a few times on it and suffered no ill effects.


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

Luis50 said:


> .... share how the body feels after let's say a century on a 9....
> 
> Luis


The tempting and cheap fix, of Dorel made GT's, Schwinn's and Six's are made out of melted down used condoms. Your body may feel good, but your soul will rot if you ride on one continuously for long periods of time. 

CAAD9's are made from dead baby seals, kittens, and incinerated neo-pets in the Hall's of Valhalla with Thor's (the God of Thunder) hammer wielded by the hard working single mothers of Cannondale's Olde Bedford PA factory

They feel awesome after a long ride

(funn'n aside: A proper fitted & kitted 9 (BB30) + road tubeless = plush 100 miles)


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

funhog1 said:


> Cheap fix, (Dorel made) GT's, Schwinn's and Six's are made out of melted down used condoms. Your body may feel good, but your soul will rot if you ride on one continuously for long periods of time.
> 
> CAAD9's are made from dead baby seals, kittens, and incinerated neo-pets in the Hall's of Valhalla with Thor's (the God of Thunder) hammer wielded by the hard working single mothers of Cannondale's Olde Bedford PA factory


That was complete and utter gibberish but I would tend to agree.


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Naaaah.*



PigmyRacer said:


> That was complete and utter gibberish but I would tend to agree.


gibberish?....naaah that's too kind but thanks :thumbsup:


(funn'n aside: A proper fitted & kitted 9 (BB30) + road tubeless = plush 100 miles)


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

tire pressure, the kind of tire, and just as important is the weight of the rider. I am 202lbs and my CAAD7 is nice and smooth on Krylion Carbons at 110PSI

if I weighd 160 it would be a lot harsher feeling.


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

I had a CAAD9 for a short while and found it very capable and surprisingly smooth for an aluminum bike. I've also got a CADD4 Multisport which is significantly harsher on rough roads but seems faster. I ended up buying a Gunnar Roadie which seems to climb as well or better than the CADD9 (it certainly has a livelier feel to climbing) and leaves me markedly fresher at the end.


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

Don't worry about not having BB30 or tubeless tires 

mine's fine for long ones and I have cheap winter wheels on and a standard BB

go on you won't regret it. 

I must get around to posting a picture of it one of these day, it's very grey.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

I have had a 4,5,7, and an 8 in the CAAD series and late last year bought a System Six, I miss my CAAD frames. I like the System Six, but it's something about the CAAD....so much so I am eyeing off a 2007 CAAD 9 in Liquidgas colours. I hate bikes!!!!! they make you spend money!!!

As a side note what sort of fork non OEM would be a good replacement on the 9?

cheers

Ralph


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

ralph1 said:


> I have had a 4,5,7, and an 8 in the CAAD series and late last year bought a System Six, I miss my CAAD frames. I like the System Six, but it's something about the CAAD....so much so I am eyeing off a 2007 CAAD 9 in Liquidgas colours. I hate bikes!!!!! they make you spend money!!!
> 
> As a side note what sort of fork non OEM would be a good replacement on the 9?
> 
> ...


I personally am a big fan of the Easton EC90 on the CAAD9 but purely for aesthetic purposes . I would definitely second the move for fork replacement. The "Ultra" fork on the new CAAD frames is not so great.


----------



## kananaskis (May 14, 2007)

Would you not be looking at a Synapes 105 if you are worried about the ride quality over the long-haul of a CAAD 9? Just wondering.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

PigmyRacer said:


> I personally am a big fan of the Easton EC90 on the CAAD9 but purely for aesthetic purposes . I would definitely second the move for fork replacement. The "Ultra" fork on the new CAAD frames is not so great.


I was thinking maybe the Premium + fork with the carbon dropouts, I had one on my CAAD 8 and liked that one.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

kananaskis said:


> Would you not be looking at a Synapes 105 if you are worried about the ride quality over the long-haul of a CAAD 9? Just wondering.


beat me to it...why get the caad9 if you plan on just riding with friends and no racing aspirations?

I specifically bought the caad9 as my first bike as in the price range its all but impossible to beat IMO. carbon juts isn't a viable option at that price level. and I plan on doing centuries on it, as well as racing it.:thumbsup: 

like others said tire choice is far more important...throw 25's on it at 95psi and you'll be set.:thumbsup: 

Chad


----------

